# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Samsung SSD 860EVO 500GB (καινούργιος).

## moutoulos

Πωλείται : Samsung SSD 860EVO 500GB (καινούργιος). 

Δεν έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ.  Αυτό μπορεί να επιβεβαιωθεί απο Software υγείας δίσκου, 
όπου και φαίνονται οι συνολικές ώρες λειτουργίας (Μηδέν).

 Αυτή την στιγμή σε επώνυμα  καταστήματα έχει 78€, και σε Skroutz 68€. Έχει εγγύηση 5 
χρόνια και  απομένουν ακόμα άλλα 4. Αγοράστηκε 93€ πριν περίπου ένα χρόνο. Είχε  
αγοραστεί μαζί με τον αντίστοιχο 250GB (λειτουργικό O.S), αλλά τώρα  που αποφάσισα 
να κάνω αναβάθμιση, θεωρώ ότι δεν μου φτάνει ο 500άρης (για Data/Backup).

Τιμή : 55€

 Ευχαριστώ !!!.

----------


## moutoulos



----------

